# Depth is the Key



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wanted to pass on a few tips on the crappie guys... We've done OK catching the last couple weeks(at Portage Lakes). The main key to catching? The depth.... We fished anywhere from 2 ft to 18 ft deep, with most fish coming in the 2-4 ft range. Seems what the fish would do is stage in deeper water (20 ft) and suspend, then they'd head up towards shallower wood(7-10 ft of water) to feed. I fished over that brush about 3-4 ft deep and got them. Too deep, you're in the brush and snagged. Too shallow, the fish wouldn't come up. Experiment with the depth, and when you start catching, remember how deep you were!

Also caught fish on drop-offs, where the depth would go from 5 ft to 17 ft pretty quick... Fishing the drop at 8-10 ft down produced the best. 

This time of year, the fish are hungry and moving, and you just have to find them. They'll be chasing shad and minnows up shallow to feed BIG TIME and if you find the spot, it's constant catching... Just have to find them, that's all...


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Big Daddy, Got deep/mid brush, got drop offs, now I got more info!  Thanks!
Now I just need, more,,,,,,, TIME!  
Sunday, looks like a good day.......
LMJeff


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice picture Carl !


----------

